# Returning to music



## Anzac Biscuit

Hi all,

I used to be quite serious about my violin-playing (at school) but have had a break for a few years. I'm now thinking about getting back into it. I tried an orchestra earlier this year but it was a bit out of my reach just now, and so I'm beginning to think that I'll have to bite the bullet and have some lessons. It'd be a pretty big thing to do though, so while I'm still thinking I want to get back into practicing regularly. Does anyone have any ideas about music/technical books that might help get my fingers back into shape? Most of my music is back home in Oz so right now I'm relying on my memory. I did 8th grade in 1996 and sat for my Associate the following year (and failed  ).

Sightreading isn't that crash hot, ha ha, but I've been going through some of my old pieces.... 

And is there anyone out there who is a 'serious amateur' while working full time and hasn't been to music college??

Thanks!


----------



## Methodistgirl

I'm that way with the guitar. I will keep playing until I'm almost perfect and put it
down for another project. When I pick up the guitar I have to start over again
getting my fingers toughened up so I can play it. All you need is to just start
practicing. I never went to any music school. I've had to learn it all myself.
judy tooley


----------



## marval

Hi Anzac Biscuit

Sorry I don't play an intrument

But welcome to the forum.


Margaret


----------

